# sobre caracteres raros

## esteban_conde

 *Linux today wrote:*   

>     "Why bemoan the long wait? Much like the company�s other products and services, the new Chrome app hooks wonderfully into the Google universe, giving those immersed in desktop Google apps even more incentive to choose Android as their mobile OS. So, naturally, we would hope � nay, expect � that Chrome would be the default browser for the Android OS.
> 
>     "But this hasn�t been the case. Android users have been forced to use a generic, stock browser (unceremoniously named 'Browser') that�s inferior to not only Chrome, but also other browsers available in the Android Market. Dolphin, anyone?" 

 

Si creeis que es un offtopic decidmelo y lo pongo en el titulo, no obstante la consulta es referente a la codificación de ese texto pues no tengo ningún problema para ver los acentos ni para escribirlos asi como el resto de caracteres en castellano el navegador me muestra bién los menus en castellano y no me explico como es que no puedo ver la comilla del genitivo sajón de ese texto, he puestro unos cuantos acentos adrede ¿se ven bien? es que no me hago a la idea de que una página de linux haga un copy/paste de algo escrito en msoffice.

----------

## cameta

Porque si tu usas Unicode y ese texto esta escrito en otra codificación como ISO-9959-15 ocurren estas cosas.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *desde $w wrote:*   

> "But this hasn’t been the case. Android users have been forced to use a generic, stock browser (unceremoniously named 'Browser') that’s inferior to not only Chrome, but also other browsers available in the Android Market. Dolphin, anyone?" 

 

Pues esto lo mando desde W7 emulado y se ve el texto claro, el caso es que usando UTF-8 creía tener cobertura para cualquier tipo de codificación.

EDIT:

Sólo arreglar una falta de ortografia de las muchas que hago.

----------

## cameta

En absoluto UNICODE sólo cubre UNICODE y ASCII. Si por ejemplo un navegador sólo soportase UNICODE no visualizaría correctamente una pagina codificada en ISO-8859-15

----------

## cameta

Este foro usa UNICODE. Pero hay páginas que no: 

Por ejemplo la portada de http://www.elpais.com/ usa ISO-8859-1.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues la portade de elpais la veo perfectamente no así:http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2012020800139NWSWMO y lo que creo es que es texto formateado y no precisamente con latex.

----------

## cameta

Porque tu navegador soporta esa codificación.

----------

## cameta

¿que navegador usas?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *cameta wrote:*   

> ¿que navegador usas?

 

firefox mayormente

----------

## cameta

Alguna vez a mi también me ha pasado esas cosas. Ocurre cuando partes diferentes de una página usan diferentes codificaciones.

----------

